# Hyperemesis



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Having suffered from horrendous sickness all the way through my first pregnancy I'm just wondering whether anyone has any advice for how to cope during second pregnancy when you now have a small child to look after as well as the unrelenting sickness?


----------



## Carter4 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi djjim

I too suffered with horrendous sickness during my first pregnancy, but mine was only until 16 weeks, and then I had random episodes of vomiting up until 32 weeks, with one final session during labour, lovely, not! I had hoped I might be given a reprieve during my second pregnancy, but alas with twins it was a big no no. I have tbh and say I still really struggled, but knowing what I was in store for, made me manage a slightly better dietary intake. I also had a lot of help from my DH when he wasn't working, and then if he was, from my mum instead. Do you have friends of family that can assist because it truly can be so debilitating?


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Carter. Poor you going through it a second time with twins! Yes I'm very lucky that my mam lives a short walk away so will be on hand to help out. I just about managed with my first pregnancy but I know it will be worse next time as I will have my daughter to look after. I know there will be different views on the best time to try for number two but I think it will be easier when she is smaller as I won't have to get up and out the house to get her to school/nursery so if we aren't dressed until lunchtime it won't matter! Did you ever need IV fluids in hospital? I'm wondering whether next time it will be better to get 'help' earlier rather than trying to battle through on my own? (I'm also aware that I majorly overthink things and plan for the worst scenario, lol!)


----------

